# Small Pleasures. Ya Take'em Where You Can Get'em



## BrotherBart (Feb 28, 2013)

The reminder on my computer reminded me at midnight that the house payment is due.

The payoff check for the mortgage cleared yesterday.


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Mar 1, 2013)

Congratulations! I'm sooooo jealous! We have awhile to go still but can't wait for that last payment. We split our monthly payment, paying every two weeks so we get a few extra in a year. This way, our 30 year mortgage gets paid off in about 18 years instead.  I only ever really realize it coming down when I'm doing our taxes and compare the year to year interest paid on our deductions.


----------



## Jack Straw (Mar 1, 2013)

Congratulations! That's a big pleasure. We have about 20 months left, can't wait.


----------



## firefighterjake (Mar 1, 2013)

New truck I purchased in 2010 should be paid off in June or July as I have been paying double payments every month for some time now . . . and rounding up which has put money against the principal.

House should be paid off in another four years or so.

Fiscal responsibility . . . it's a good thing . . . not sure why the government cannot figure it out when this country bumpkin in Maine can figure out what works and what doesn't.


----------



## bubbasdad (Mar 1, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> The reminder on my computer reminded me at midnight that the house payment is due.
> 
> The payoff check for the mortgage cleared yesterday.


 

Congrats!!  I think the benefit is more a peace of mind than financial.   It's a real sense of freedom.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Mar 1, 2013)

mortgage paid off! major milestone, shame you lose the tax deduction on the interest lol


----------



## bmblank (Mar 1, 2013)

I'll be getting a brand new 30 mortgage shortly to make up for any that are paid off. Sadly, I'm looking forward to it. It'll be nice to have a little walking around money again instead of all loose change going into the building of the house.


----------



## JustWood (Mar 1, 2013)

Congrats BB !
Paid mine off in my late 20's.
Great feeling being debt free or close to it.


----------



## Dairyman (Mar 1, 2013)

That's great BB! What are you going to do with the extra cash, buy a better beer?


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 1, 2013)

Dairyman said:


> That's great BB! What are you going to do with the extra cash, buy a better beer?


 
There is no better beer.


----------



## nate379 (Mar 1, 2013)

Everytime I look at mine I get depression!  Been paying for almost 5 years and have barely knock 10k off.


----------



## PapaDave (Mar 1, 2013)

Well, I bet that feels good, BB.
First 5 years or so goes to interest, it seems.
We finally noticed a slight shift in interest/principle this year, after being here since '06.


----------



## Flatbedford (Mar 1, 2013)

That's great! I'm about 9 1/2 years into a 30 year. Must be a good feeling.


----------



## 343amc (Mar 2, 2013)

Congrats. Four more years for me before I can have a 'burn the mortgage papers' party.


----------



## ScotO (Mar 2, 2013)

That has to feel great, BB.  Contgratulations!  Wifey's 2008 Dodge Grand Caravan will be paid off in 4 months, my car and truck is paid for, the house will be paid off in 8 years but we still owe 12 years on the home equity loan we got to renovate/add an addition.  I think we're gonna refinance in a month or so as we'd be saving almost half of what we are paying, we'll keep paying what we do now and put that extra towards the principle.....that should have us totally paid off in around 8 years..........


----------



## Stax (Mar 2, 2013)

Congrats BB!  That is a huge accomplishment.  I don't know about you...but I think I would like my house that much more now that it is paid off.


----------



## Swedishchef (Mar 2, 2013)

COngrats BB! That must be a great feeling. Feel free to contribute to mine. :D

Andrew


----------



## NortheastAl (Mar 4, 2013)

Congrats BB! Another step closer towards freedom. We'll still be enslaved for many a year. The first mortgage will be done in four years, then the equity loan gets heavily worked on. Shoulda never done the equity thing now that I look back. 

Enjoy the extra jingle in your pocket at the end of the month. Might be time for a new stove, eh?


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Mar 4, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> The reminder on my computer reminded me at midnight that the house payment is due.
> 
> The payoff check for the mortgage cleared yesterday.


Hellz yeah bro. Small pleasure my scrawny white butt- it's a game changer.


----------



## Jags (Mar 4, 2013)

Adios Pantalones said:


> Hellz yeah bro. Small pleasure my scrawny white butt- it's a game changer.


 
Agreed (well, not about the scrawny white butt part).

If it wasn't for the fact that I make more profit from investing the extra cash than my interest costs me, I would gut the house payment.


----------



## begreen (Mar 4, 2013)

Congratulation Bart. One of the greatest freedoms in this world is debt freedom.


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 4, 2013)

Now I get to pony up for the new roof.


----------



## Jack Straw (Mar 4, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> Now I get to pony up for the new roof.


 
Seems to be code around here


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Mar 4, 2013)

So bb How do you plan to celebrate.? Burn the last Pmt stub in the wood stove.? Easy on the wild stuff, hookers and whiskey and such


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Mar 4, 2013)

BB Being the supreme knowledge base of all things englander, have you ever had the air tubes glow cherry red. First time for me today,windy and cold out with a wicked strong draft. Air was  shut down almost all the way. Was wonderin if anyone else experienced that with their 30.


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 4, 2013)

Seasoned Oak said:


> BB Being the supreme knowledge base of all things englander, have you ever had the air tubes glow cherry red. First time for me today,windy and cold out with a wicked strong draft. Air was shut down almost all the way. Was wonderin if anyone else experienced that with their 30.


 
Yeah. It ain't no thang. Just the heat from the tube behind blasting the one in front of it.


----------



## muncybob (Mar 5, 2013)

Paying off a long term debt is a GREAT feeling. Problem is with us though is that no sooner get one paid off a few months late we get another one. Current equity loan to be paid off in about 14 months then it's kitchen remodel time. I'm hoping we retire that loan just before retirement target date and then get to spend $$ on travel and more saws


----------



## firefighterjake (Mar 5, 2013)

Jack Straw said:


> Seems to be code around here


 

And here I thought this was just a "Maine roofing" sort of deal.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Mar 5, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> The reminder on my computer reminded me at midnight that the house payment is due.
> The payoff check for the mortgage cleared yesterday.


Ill bet your heirs are even happier than you are


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Mar 5, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> Yeah. It ain't no thang. Just the heat from the tube behind blasting the one in front of it.


I mean cherry red to orange to the point i thought the tube was gonna start sagging in the middle,about 80% of the entire tube was that way only about 1 inch on each side was not red. front tube was the hottest second one about 8 in of the middle was glowing. First time that even happened in 3 years of burning that stove.


----------



## lukem (Mar 5, 2013)

Should have this shack paid off in about 3 more years.  Had my first house paid in full when I was about 25...but had to borrow a little extra when we moved a few years back.  I won't owe anyone a nickel and shouldn't ever need to borrow $ again.  Its a good feeling.


----------



## fishingpol (Mar 5, 2013)

Congratulations.  Every time I hear a mortgage getting paid off, I think of Harry Morgan on M.A.S.H. getting his house paid off by his wife Mildred back home.  That was a good episode.


----------



## Jack Fate (Mar 5, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> There is no better beer.


 

I missed something what BEER are we talkin'

You guys ain't got  no craft beer 

Did have to check where your from tho


----------



## pen (Mar 5, 2013)

Jack Fate said:


> I missed something what BEER are we talkin'
> 
> You guys ain't got no craft beer
> 
> Did have to check where your from tho


----------



## Jack Fate (Mar 5, 2013)

I think if  you get rid of the half pack you could enjoy life better 

Get  some Michigan Craft Beer some of the Worlds Best


----------



## Jags (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## katwillny (Mar 11, 2013)

Congratulations. We have 22 years left but We are in the process of refinancing for 15 so hopefully that goes through soon. Im sure that is a great feeling.


----------

